# TOWING A JET SKI



## Kabir (Nov 30, 2004)

hey guys i have a 2005 TT QUATTRO 6 Speed
do you think i can put a hitch on it and tow my jetski..lol
i know it sounds dumb, why not just buy a truck but im not rich. so i was wondering if maybe anyone knows.. i mean i've seen corollas and civic pulling a ski so i thought why not my TT.. 
Thank you all!!


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

jesus...
I'm just gonna say No, it cannot be done, b/c i will not let you do that to the TT lol
j/k but I am sure it can be done with something like a jetski. They arent too heavy so it wont put too much of a load on the rear suspension. Thats wat you have to worry about though, the rear sagging.
edit: and how ****ing dare you comapre the TT to a corolla and civic!

















_Modified by liquidicenf at 3:09 PM 4-3-2007_


----------



## Kabir (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (liquidicenf)*

lol no im not comparing it.. never tt are way better i just put those as example cause are small cars that i see that pull jet skiis you know.. but no i lov my tt.... nothings better than a TT not even ferrari's or lambos lol.. thanx but i dunno ill think about it now..
i dont wanna mess up the rear suspension like u say though.


----------



## danchef (Jan 2, 2007)

I used to have a beat up old ass 87 Acura integra and they made a hitch you could put on it to tow...a very small amount of weight....I am sure the TT will have ample power to pull it but the other issue besides weight is that the hitch crap for the Acura was like permanently on there (at least a pain to get it off) so you might want to find out that stuff before jumping in.


----------



## GTeyePOPPIN' (May 24, 2006)

hmmm i would just worry about that rear suspension.
quattro + low end torque = towing bliss??


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (danchef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danchef* »_I used to have a beat up old ass 87 Acura integra and they made a hitch you could put on it to tow...a very small amount of weight....I am sure the TT will have ample power to pull it but the other issue besides weight is that the hitch crap for the Acura was like permanently on there (at least a pain to get it off) so you might want to find out that stuff before jumping in.


I would think the hitch for a TT (if they make one) would require you to either remove the rear valence or even worse cut it. I doubt it would "swoop" under that valence and go to the frame. Oh...and the factory rear muffler is huge it takes up the whole undercarriage in the back so that hitch might be tricky.
I think you should paint it yellow, put one of those orange dingy things on the side, and drive down the beach with the jet ski behind it. They did it on Baywatch......


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

Hitches for a 2003 Audi TT Quattro
Uhaul.
Hitch# - 247403
Type - Sportframe 1 1/4 inch Rec
Class I
Max weight - 2000
Finish - Black
Price - 299.95


----------



## Kabir (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re:*

hahahah ok i got it... im not going to do it..thanks guys for your support i really dont wanna screw up the rear suspension but i thought that the tt might look nicwe pulling a ski into a marina.. breaking necks.. lol
i wont do it anymore. thank you all


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: TOWING A JET SKI (Kabir)*

just buy a boat


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: TOWING A JET SKI (exboy99)*

too bad those amphibious cars are so rare because that would be a cool toy. Want to go to the lake? Just drive it right it


----------



## seeyanever (Sep 12, 2006)

why dont you just ride your jet ski down i-95 and then rocket boost to the moon. haha.
dont do it to the car man.
a few months ago i saw a brand new a4 towing a trailor. it just doesnt look right and plus i dotn think there is a hitch for our cars anyway.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (seeyanever)*

I'm almost positive your TT could handle towing it, but I don't see how it would... The muffler is in the way as well as the rear valence like stated above, so I don't know where you could mount the hitch. It needs to be mounted in the center, soooo I don't know


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

well uhaul sells AND installs them
so i dont see how it wouldnt be possible


----------



## GOFASTT (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

By jet ski you mean a stand-up right? otherwise I thinking your talking way to much weight. You may still may be talking to much with a steel trailer. I also think this is crazy abuse of an TT... even if you could tow it, getting in and out of the water and jumping into your TT doesn't sound like a good idea. Buy a cheap used pickup maybe get a LSD from the junk yard, throw the gear in back and/or jet ski and your down the road. Cheers! 


_Modified by GOFASTT at 4:55 PM 4/6/2007_


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (GOFASTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GOFASTT* »_By jet ski you mean a stand-up right? otherwise I thinking your talking way to much weight. You may still may be talking to much with a steel trailer. I also think this is crazy abuse of an TT... even if you could tow it, getting in and out of the water and jumping into your TT doesn't sound like a good idea. Buy a cheap used pickup maybe get a LSD from the junk yard, throw the gear in back and/or jet ski and your down the road. Cheers! 

_Modified by GOFASTT at 4:55 PM 4/6/2007_


a TT can tow a 800 lbs jeski no problem . no risk of damaging anyhting and I think it would look hot doing it .


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Towing a Jet Ski wouldn't be an issue*

http://public.fotki.com/TTrans...ailer/ 
Check out my site


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

looks good to me


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

formulanerd, thought u were from texas.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_formulanerd, thought u were from texas.

not sure where that came from or what you meant by that, but either way, i have visited texas once or twice?


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

wow..... the pics of the gear to prove it.
is that small trailer for track days?
looks like a good way to get your track 
tires and equipment there if you don't have
a TRUCK and TRAILER rig.... what an investment
some guys make..... but when it's not street
legal I guess you have to put your TT in the trailer.
I can't get over the TT with the hitch.
how much can it handle? I wouldn't do anything 
bigger than one or two jetskis.... maybe snowmobiles.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*TTransport is from Texas I only placed the link...*

to my pic with the track trailer. formulanerd put it in as a PIC. Is this Andrew? 


_Modified by 2001TTransport at 7:20 PM 4-8-2007_


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: TTransport is from Texas I only placed the link... (2001TTransport)*

I think it'd be awesome to see a TT towing a Jetski. 
I found this online - http://www.bageco.com/hitchlis...i.htm
It looks like Da'Lan makes trailer hitches for Audi's. It's the manufacturer of the hitch setup in the picture in a previous post.


----------



## Kabir (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: TTransport is from Texas I only placed the link... (bauch1425)*

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP GUYS ALTHOUGH IT DOES LOOK HOT OF A TT TOWING A NEW JET SKI.. BUT I THINK I MIGHT JUST GET A NOTHER CAR TO DO IT. IM SCARED OF THE REAR SUSPENSION THINGY..LOL THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

